# Naja annulifera



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

here are a few pix of my new snouted cobra

http://








http://








http://









every time i go to hook him he bites the hook:bash:

http://








http://








http://









and a couple of my Naja haje legionis
http://








http://


----------



## gl3n (Oct 22, 2009)

*stunning*

wow they are absolutely stunning :notworthy:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> every time i go to hook him he bites the hook:bash:


Rather hook than arm :whistling2:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Just Beautiful!
xXx


----------



## Viperidae. (Mar 22, 2010)

nice naja's


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

did it come from hamm lee?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Sort of it went didnt get sold but i had expressed an interest before it went out....mind you im having second thoughts on if it is a snouted cobra but im sure VL will correct me:lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Sort of it went didnt get sold but i had expressed an interest before it went out....mind you im having second thoughts on if it is a snouted cobra but im sure VL will correct me:lol2:


:lol2: Nah i dont think he'll be snooping around here much anymore, he's moved onto off topic, remember his Bitis Gabonica posts? haha. Great cobras lee, stunning animals.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

thats a nice snouted cobra but the Naja haje legionis is stunning in it's own way as well.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Sort of it went didnt get sold but i had expressed an interest before it went out....mind you im having second thoughts on if it is a snouted cobra but im sure VL will correct me:lol2:


oh he wont hes barred remember haha!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

not barred from PM ing though:lol2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> not barred from PM ing though:lol2:


Just laugh it up or put him on ignore :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow he is stunning


----------

